# Dear mr hackskii, please help me out!



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

i need help regarding my cycles the pct and the detection times....

About me:

23yo lifting experience 7 years. Been doing sports and working out 10 times a week the last 5 years.

Bodyweight 195 lbs, height 175cm. Body fat % = not embarrassed

I main problem is figuring out the detection time for my pct... i am an hobby builder and hobby athlete compete at a local and national level just for fun... i am not aiming for worlds or olympics but just doing my sport for fun,( and i love building muscle! ) BUT still i get tested at this hobby level:S I am not going to use AAS because i want to win... I am using steroid because of my look and strength as an hobby 

Been looking into 2on 4off cycles because i want to avoid the pct, but people think this is an bad idea,... is it?

what is the detectiontime for nova,clomid and raloxifene?

what options do i got?

Regards


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@hackskii


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for after lunch.


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Bump for after lunch.


Ahh thanxs mr Hackskii, im going to the gym now back in 90 minutes  I am so existed for getting an answer from you! Going to place an order hopefully tomorrow, need to know what to do. so confused by the moment, probably i am ending up buying way to much. haha  Btw im not afraid of the pinning.. just need to have the facts about pct, especially the detection time on hand....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, might be easier if you tell me what you want to take.

nandrolone decanoate

18 months

--------------

- nandrolone phenylpropionate

12 months

--------------

- boldenone undecyclate

- metehenolone enanthate

- trenbolone

- trenbolone acetate

- injectable methandienone

5 months

--------------

- testosterone-mix (Sustanon & Omnadren)

- testosterone enanthate

- testosterone cypionate

3 months

--------------

- oxymetholone

- fluoxymesterone

- injectabel stanozolol

- formebolone

- drostanolone propionate

2 months

--------------

- methandienone

- mesterolone

- ethylestrenole

- noretadrolone

3 weeks

--------------

- oxandrolone

- oral stanozolol

3 weeks

--------------

- testosterone propionate

2 weeks

--------------

- testosterone undecanoate

1 week

--------------

- clenbuterol

4 days

Now, that really depends on the amounts as well, this I grabbed off the web for that.

From "Screening for Tamoxifen, Clomiphene and Cyclofenil in Doping Analysis"

After a single oral administration of 40 mg tamoxifene and 100 mg clomiphene

tamoxifene: over 35 days

clomiphene: about 9 days

From "Screening on Letrozole and its Metabolite in Doping Analysis"

After a single oral administration of 5 mg letrozole (Femara) ... the main metabolite of letrozole (bis-4-cyanophenylmethanol) is detectable in the screening procedure of anabolic steroids for more than 8 days, whereas letrozole itself is only detectable for up to 2 days.

From "Detection of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin in Urine by two Different Immunoassays"

After injection of 5000 IU Pregnyl

HCG: goes back to below illegal levels for males (10 IU) in about 7-10 days


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I love you Mr Hackskii... :wub: 

@hackskii


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Oh, might be easier if you tell me what you want to take.
> 
> nandrolone decanoate
> 
> ...


wow this is the best answer i have got on all sites i have been asking around. !!! Thank you so much king hackskii !

The gear i have in my mind is test prop, dbol or tbol and anavar... depends of witch cycle style i am going for... i want to minimize the sides as much as possible... been thinking of 2on 4 off with test prop + dbol.. 500mg a week of test and 40mg ed with dbol... (with some arimidex on cycle ) and clomid for pct this would be fine right? ( or if i want to get ¨clean¨ faster i switch the dbol with anavar 

and if i am going for a longer cycle f example a 6-8 weeker i would go for test+ anavar. or test+dbol.

i dont want a muscle gain who is to rapid, i would rather do 3-4 cycles on 2on 4off and get the gains come by drops, not everything at one time 

anyone have any suggestions? looking forward to get more wisdom from yo king hackskii 

THANXS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just switch to the shorter detection times later on in the cycle, orals generally are pretty fast in and out, you can use HCG during as well to keep testicular function.

Clomid might be the best approach post cycle but remember you dont want that near detection times.

You can use andriol as that clears in a week, but the dosing starts mid 200mg range to mid 300mg range per day making that an expensive cycle.


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

but after i have done a pct with clomid would lipid levels be good and everything out of systems in 9 days after my last pill? If so i feel blessed!

First i want to try a short test prop and dbol/tbol cycle. and for those compounds i have the detection time cleared

what is your personal opinion on 2week on 4 week off cycles? good idea for a sport guy who dont want to rapid gains and want to take an mild cycle?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

syntetisk said:


> but after i have done a pct with clomid would lipid levels be good and everything out of systems in 9 days after my last pill? If so i feel blessed!
> 
> First i want to try a short test prop and dbol/tbol cycle. and for those compounds i have the detection time cleared
> 
> what is your personal opinion on 2week on 4 week off cycles? good idea for a sport guy who dont want to rapid gains and want to take an mild cycle?


You really should read all the excellent stickies on here about using aas. 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everything-you-ever-wanted-know.html


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

syntetisk said:


> but after i have done a pct with clomid would lipid levels be good and everything out of systems in 9 days after my last pill? If so i feel blessed!
> 
> First i want to try a short test prop and dbol/tbol cycle. and for those compounds i have the detection time cleared
> 
> what is your personal opinion on 2week on 4 week off cycles? good idea for a sport guy who dont want to rapid gains and want to take an mild cycle?


2 on 4 off would be ok, and SERMS improve lipid profiles actually.


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You really should read all the excellent stickies on here about using aas.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38654-steroids-everything-you-ever-wanted-know.html


i have started reading. A lot of information, and this is so much more interesting than reading to my midt-term exam!

If you where in my position, and wanted to gain steady the next 4-5 months and you had test prop 5000mg 200*10mg of dbol, 200*10 mg of tbol how would you done the cycles for the months? 3* 2weeks on 4weeks off with ¨high¨amount of gear in each 2 weeker or would you do 2 longer cycles with lower amount of gear?

Ai: i have arimidex Pct: clomid only , also got nolva on hand but detection time for nolva would be 35+ days ....

looking forward to your answer


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

syntetisk said:


> i have started reading. A lot of information, and this is so much more interesting than reading to my midt-term exam!
> 
> If you where in my position, and wanted to gain steady the next 4-5 months and you had test prop 5000mg 200*10mg of dbol, 200*10 mg of tbol how would you done the cycles for the months? 3* 2weeks on 4weeks off with ¨high¨amount of gear in each 2 weeker or would you do 2 longer cycles with lower amount of gear?
> 
> ...


I think the best way to get opinions & answers to your questions mate, is to start a thread.

Post up your stats (weight/height etc), your goals & expectations. This way alot more people will answer. 

Also a very good thing to do is have blood tests, before & after your cycle. Then it takes out any guesswork. I have regular blood tests.

The 'standard' is: 12 weeks Test Enth 500mg a week, then PCT.


----------

